# will the flood kill the rigs this year?



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been watching Terrafin and Hilton's to see how bad the fresh water deluge that is coming out the the MS River, I am soo hoping that this flood of a century does not kill the fishing near the rigs this summer! Unfortunately, I believe it to be a distinct possibility. Time will tell, after last summer's fiasco we need a break!!

Robert


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I'm thinking we are going to see dirty water for awhile. Hopefully the wind and current will be in our favor. Not looking good!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I am going run out there in a month. Surely it will be cleared up by then right?


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

don't get your hopes up. if I remeber correctlly in 09 it screwed it up for the whole summer and was finally looking good this time last year and then you know what happened.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

guys ... i work on top of the rigs looking down.... the fresh water is only on the top.... the tuna are still there they just don't come to the surface.... i have caught yellow fin and big eye in dirty / stained water .... but it is not as fisherman friendly..... the other pelagics that stay closer to the top definately hall a$$ though..... just my 2 cents


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

So its dirty already? Or is this from a while ago?


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

BILL_MONEY said:


> guys ... i work on top of the rigs looking down.... the fresh water is only on the top.... the tuna are still there they just don't come to the surface.... i have caught yellow fin and big eye in dirty / stained water .... but it is not as fisherman friendly..... the other pelagics that stay closer to the top definately hall a$$ though..... just my 2 cents


 Which rigs do you work on???


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

working in the south timbalier area now ... i worked in the main pass area last summer and move around now... and if you need a diver or a extra deck hand i am availible on my weeks off and live in OB behind lesters.... i used to DH alot on my days off but last summer put a dent in my part time gig....


----------

